# CPU+mobo for 660gtx budget 20k



## codename_47 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hello there,
      I have just got myself a 660gtx. But my PC is too old to handle it. So I think i need an upgrade. Kindly suggest me the options that i have within my budget.
I prefer intel processors. Also I want good audio performance so whether onboard sound is good or I should go for a discrete sound card ?


----------



## Cilus (Jan 12, 2013)

Please do mention what are requirements of yours. In case of gaming, Intel 3rd Generation i5 Processors will be the best choice. But if you're doing lot of Multi-tasking, Video Encoding etc then AMD FX 8 Core Processors will come handy and also let you overclock your CPU.
*Intel Based*
Intel Core i5 3550 @ 12.45K
MSI H77MA-GD43 @ 5.6K


One thing, for using GTX 660, you need a good PSU or SMPS. In case you are using local Zebronics/Intex or Frontech PSU, you have to get a new one. Corsair CX 430 V2 @ 2.6K should be ideal for your rig.


----------



## codename_47 (Jan 12, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Please do mention what are requirements of yours. In case of gaming, Intel 3rd Generation i5 Processors will be the best choice. But if you're doing lot of Multi-tasking, Video Encoding etc then AMD FX 8 Core Processors will come handy and also let you overclock your CPU.
> *Intel Based*
> Intel Core i5 3550 @ 12.45K
> MSI H77MA-GD43 @ 5.6K
> ...



The main purpose is gaming and complete home theatre experience. I already own a AOC 23 inches full HD monitor. I have certainly become an audiophile since I heard the soundtrack of inception. I want the best audio experience. So is a discrete sound card better or I should go for a inbuilt sound card?


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 12, 2013)

Then better to go for a discrete sound card like Asus XONAR. 

And yes, which PSU are you currently using?


----------



## codename_47 (Jan 13, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Then better to go for a discrete sound card like Asus XONAR.
> 
> And yes, which PSU are you currently using?



Vip 500 watts gold is the current psu i am using. I have zeroed in asus maximus V gene motherboard It has onboard creative sound. for the processor i think intel i5 3570k would be a good option. But that will push my budget to a whooping 30k. So I think i would have to arrange for an extra 10k. Guess i will have to wait for a couple of months. Hopefully by then I will have more options.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 13, 2013)

Are you into overclocking? If you are not overclocking your CPU then getting a K series Intel Processor and 14K Z77 Motherboard just for Audio Chipset is foolishness. You can get a good Sound card at 5K. But remember one thing, if you want to enjoy the luxury of sound, you have to spend another couple of thousands for a good headphone of speaker set. Don't expect a different level of experience with the normal audio system, no matter how good sound card you're using.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 13, 2013)

Getting corsair cx430w would be better.please tell your +12v amperage ratings of your psu.


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 13, 2013)

codename_47 said:


> Vip 500 watts gold is the current psu i am using. I have zeroed in asus maximus V gene motherboard It has onboard creative sound. for the processor i think intel i5 3570k would be a good option. But that will push my budget to a whooping 30k. So I think i would have to arrange for an extra 10k. Guess i will have to wait for a couple of months. Hopefully by then I will have more options.


I would suggest you to buy i5 3550 + Gigabyte H77M D3H + Asus Xonar DX for 21k


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 13, 2013)

i5 3470/3570 - Rs 11300/13300
ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP - Rs 6400 ( Has the best onboard sound chip ALC 892 THX)

Total - Rs 17,700/19700 (should be even cheaper by around Rs 400/600, both configs)

But before I ask you to get a sound card it would be great if you could tell us what speakers or music system your PC will be connected to.


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 13, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> i5 3470/3570 - Rs 11300/13300


i5 3570 @ 12000 in nehru place delhi


----------



## codename_47 (Jan 13, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Are you into overclocking? If you are not overclocking your CPU then getting a K series Intel Processor and 14K Z77 Motherboard just for Audio Chipset is foolishness. You can get a good Sound card at 5K. But remember one thing, if you want to enjoy the luxury of sound, you have to spend another couple of thousands for a good headphone of speaker set. Don't expect a different level of experience with the normal audio system, no matter how good sound card you're using.




Right now no plans to overclock. I will be using everything at factory settings. But two years from now considering the technology at that time definately overclocking need would arise. We Indians cant afford to buy a new PC every two years. My 5yrs old core 2 duo looks very old in front of todays ivy bridge. Heard that even overclocking it to 3 ghz and beyond wont help much.
With research I have come to a conclusion that being an audiophile is not cheap. If i want what i am looking for I will have to spend much more than what my entire config will cost. The mid range sound cards are comparable to what is onboard so no point having a discrete sound card.


----------



## codename_47 (Jan 17, 2013)

How is g1 sniper m3 for motherboard. It was listed for 11k on fk. I have now planned to build pc in 3 stages due to financial constraints. right now immediately i will go for a motherboard and ram. 2 months from now the processor cabinet and psu.I currently own 660gtx oc gigabyte. Please advice on the ram. whether to go for gskill ripjawsx or corsair vengeance.


----------



## Myth (Jan 17, 2013)

OCing is going to stretch your budget, especially intel setups. OCing an intel proc requires a better cpu cooler to be purchased as well. 
Within your budget, you can try an amd fx8350 setup providing similar experience in gaming as well as OCing. Stock amd cooler is very decent.

On a side note, games are more dependent on GPU rather than the other parts. OCing the cpu will not give you a substantial boost in gaming. Probably none at all.


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 17, 2013)

i would advice you to go for i5 3570 and gigabyte h77m d3h for 12k and 5.5k respectively...


----------



## topgear (Jan 20, 2013)

codename_47 said:


> How is g1 sniper m3 for motherboard. It was listed for 11k on fk. I have now planned to build pc in 3 stages due to financial constraints. right now immediately i will go for a motherboard and ram. 2 months from now the processor cabinet and psu.I currently own 660gtx oc gigabyte. Please advice on the ram. whether to go for gskill ripjawsx or corsair vengeance.



get the Asus P8Z77-M PRO @ 10.5k - enough for 4.5 Ghz cpu oc or see if you can find any Asus gene-z mobo around 12-14k mark.


----------

